# Displaying your models



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi all. 

I had a _great _idea today, which makes me almost want to bet that I'm _not _the first person who's had this particular idea! 

Anyway:
I was thinking about ways of displaying the model(s) I build, and I have got these MDF boards standing here, about half a meter long and ½-1 centimeter thick.
Now, the plan was to use one of them as a base for a diorama, but I've got more than one piece of MDF standing here, thanks to a carpenter I know.

And so I thought "Hmmm - how about sawing one of them, so that I get a square, about a little bit smaller in width than the wings of my 109 model, and then paint it with the Balkenkreuz? Would that look cool or what?" 
Whereupon I proceeded with patting myself on the back (- it isn't very hard to do that, y'know, once you get going!  ), and started looking around for computer graphics online that I could use to make a template.

Then it struck me: I'm working on the JG26 109's, how about the "Schlageter"-insignia/badge?
After a bit of searching, I managed to put together a useable version of the "S"-shield into a decent pic which can be resized easily in Word, and then printed.

The cool thing is:
You can do this with _any _badge or roundel from any air force and any squadron, and then paint your MDF or plywood board in the proper fashion, so that the display base fits the size/country/squadron of your model.

And since most model builders are tool fetich...sorry, collectors, then my guess is that it isn't hard for any one of us to do - or selected buddies with a workshop and tools - and it'd make the masterpieces in our collections look even more cool - or what?

I sure know what I'm going to do tomorrow:
Borrow my ex's saw and dig out the paint! 







Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## javlin (Feb 19, 2011)

I never thought about the badge Maria but that is a pretty good idea.I would go a step further which many do and picture frame classy like  Cheers


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 19, 2011)

javlin said:


> I never thought about the badge Maria but that is a pretty good idea.I would go a step further which many do and picture frame classy like  Cheers



Two advantages:

1. You keep the model itself dust-free, and it's by far a lot easier to dust the frame.
2. It would look way cool! 

Great idea, thanks!

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 19, 2011)

And the snowball effect has started! Excellent idea Maria. Now all I need to do is figure out how to stop time so I can do all this.


----------



## javlin (Feb 19, 2011)

Maria what about dividing the platfrom into four equal squares and putting the badges in opposite corners with the other two corners either RLM 76 or 78?The plane is what 02,74or75 then 76.The plane might stand out pretty well against the 76 base but match the fuse .Just a thought.Cheers

The picture frame would be like this here Maria http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/latest-works-fw190-he280-28096.html but I know what you are talking about;I think maybe of making a plexglass box cover which I thought about doing for this but I have a big cabinet.


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 20, 2011)

javlin said:


> Maria what about dividing the platfrom into four equal squares and putting the badges in opposite corners with the other two corners either RLM 76 or 78?The plane is what 02,74or75 then 76.The plane might stand out pretty well against the 76 base but match the fuse .Just a thought.Cheers
> 
> The picture frame would be like this here Maria http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/your-completed-kits/latest-works-fw190-he280-28096.html but I know what you are talking about;I think maybe of making a plexglass box cover which I thought about doing for this but I have a big cabinet.



Hi again Javlin, and thanks for the ideas. 

Hmmm, you could also paint the Balkenkreuz smaller than the base, and then paint the background colours with the RLM-colours. That'd be cool too. 

About the pic frame: Exactly, that'd be _really_ nice, I think.

Cheers,

Maria.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2011)

....and your fetish Maria , is putting crazy ideas in peoples heads! 

Great one!


----------



## Airframes (Feb 21, 2011)

Jan is now going to make a load of MDF bases, painted black, with a gold-coloured Guinness harp as the background image .......


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 21, 2011)

....and a sh*tload of 13's!


----------



## BikerBabe (Feb 21, 2011)

Lucky13 said:


> ....and your fetish Maria , is putting crazy ideas in peoples heads!
> 
> Great one!



Thanks - that's 'cuz my brain is overflowing, gotta share. 
I don't wanna be alone in the asylum, y'know. 



Airframes said:


> Jan is now going to make a load of MDF bases, painted black, with a gold-coloured Guinness harp as the background image .......



...I thought that he was going to make them from his collection of empty Guinness cans??? 



Lucky13 said:


> ....and a sh*tload of 13's!



No s***, Sherlock!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2011)

No sh*t indeed Watson!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2011)

....Jan...I'm getting seasick by that avatar of yours! 

Anyway, I finally had the time and the opportunity to continue working on my idea here, and I borrowed my ex's electrical saw and did the MDF thingies. 
Now I'm about to start painting the bases.

Here's the result so far - no fingers or anything else got lost in the process:


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 26, 2011)

That's going to look neat!


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice work Maria! 







Bouncy-bouncy!


----------



## BikerBabe (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. 
Painted the bases with the first coat of white paint. i'm going to give 'em one or two more layers, and then I'm going to paint the cross and badge on 'em.






Or I could make a square base and paint it with a section of the map of northern France that I used for displaying my first 109-model...*thinks*...now things are getting a bit more complicated...but it would prolly look good.


----------



## Wurger (Mar 26, 2011)

Looking good.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Wurger. 

I finished the first plate, the "Schlageter" badge, a few days ago, but I haven't had the time to photograph the thing until today.
















I'll definitely recommend taking your time to mask the "S" properly when painting the plate, I think it'll look a whole lot better if you do that, but I gave it a try with hand painting. 
Am working on the Balkenkreuz plate.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 4, 2011)

Nice work Maria!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bl**dy nice work Maria!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2011)

Extremely bl**dy nice work Maria! And I love the Luftwaffe sector map too !


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2011)

With all here Maria.


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 4, 2011)

I think that it really is very inventive! I'd like to see a JG53 version...or a ZG26...or a NJG1....

Good work Maria.


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, I think it's okay, but next time I make a badge like that, I'll mask with tape. It gives a more clean edge to the letter(s), and that looks better in my opinion. 
And Maximowitz?
What are you waiting for, then?


----------



## Maximowitz (Apr 4, 2011)

Talent!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 4, 2011)

What a modest little man...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 4, 2011)

I like it Maria! What a great idea!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 4, 2011)

It's reinforced a vague idea I had some time ago. Think I'll make some JG shields to hang on the beams in my lounge!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 4, 2011)

There's no end to the possibilities. Great idea and nicely turned out Maria!


----------



## A4K (Apr 9, 2011)

Great work Maria! Good on ya!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks guys. *curtsies*


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 9, 2011)

into some more then.......please...


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 10, 2011)

Was sagen Sie???


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice work Maria! Und ich denke er hat mehr bitte gesagt!


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 11, 2011)

Ach so! Vielen dank, Herr Catch22.


----------

